# www.coffeehit.co.uk



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Coffee heads,

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk has anyone used this website. They accept paypal which is good.

Any comments welcome.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Paul (the owner) is a great person to know. He knows his stuff, holds a good stock of parts and has pretty competitive prices.

He supports and sponsors a number of competitions (eg UBF) and is neatly placed to service the London cafe scene with extensive trade links.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

...and from a straightforward consumer perspective, I've had great service from them. I'd certainly recommend them.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I got my ACF cups from them. Good website, great customer service. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you guys. You know how it is when you haven't used an online store before, but you have given great reviews so I will not hesitate. Thanks again.

I fancy the Espro 30lb Tamper. Hope it's worth the £70 price tag.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

It is! (worth the £70 tag)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you ordered the Espro Tamper yet? I got one (for slightly less than the RRP), I will PM details for you.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I can't seem to see a thread under retailers, so I'll post this here. I was wondering if anybody else has found the coffeehit website http://coffeehit.co.uk/ to be quite slow? I've tried with Chrome and FireFox and whilst it does work for the most part, it's pretty frustrating waiting for page refreshes etc. in this day and age. I'm also sending them a note but wondered what other peoples experiences were. I have also bought from them and found the service very good, they delivered exactly what I asked for quickly and I received updates to confirm the despatch and delivery times etc. (as you'd expect from an on-line retailer but also surprising rare to find).


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

The website can be a bit slow for me also. On laptop and phone.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Best to feed this back to them so that they can address

The CoffeeHit Team like to receive feedback and I'm sure will address any issues


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Same observation, the website is slow across every platform (Windows, Mac OSX, iOS) that I have accessed it with and every modern browser (Safari, Opera, IE, Chrome and Firefox).

It looks good but could do with some optimisation.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Great company name then Coffee*Hit* if the website is getting lots of traffic/hits?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for feedback. I've sent them an email at same time as posting this. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me... So I'll send them a such update to confirm few others have it as well.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Again have to say I did find them very good with the actual order that I placed. Just slow navigation was getting to me.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Make sure you're a registered user before you make any orders. I think I have stumbled across a potential loophole. I made an order about 2 weeks ago without being registered, one item delivered damaged. Tried to make a return and it told me to sign in, so then I registered but there is no option to bring up the order you are trying to return. Just says no order history.

I have emailed them though.


----------

